# Re-Growing yard St.Aug and stopping Crabgrass



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I've got Crabgrass among some other weeds growing in my yard. THe previous owner quit watering in June and i got a brown mess. now the St. Aug is coming back and is starting in about 1/2 the yard. It will fill in, but I need some help keeping crabgrass from growing. If I put a preemergant down will it keep the St. Aug from growing? Also will it keep the crab grass in check so all I need to do is pull what I've got.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Ive got the same issue but only on one side of my yard. If you solve your crab grass issue let me know what worked. I bought some crab grass killer but failed to realize it kills St. Aug. Glad I read it before use.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

I think your best bet is to pull all the crab grass by hand. I know it might be a lot of work, but it really is the only sure fire way to get rid of it all.
Put down a winterizer this month to help the St Aug establish a stronger root system over the colder months and you will see it come back sooner, stronger and greener in the spring. This will also help it fill in the rest of your yard faster when the warmer temps are back in full swing. just my .02


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Crab Grass*



SV_DuckBuster said:


> I think your best bet is to pull all the crab grass by hand. I know it might be a lot of work, but it really is the only sure fire way to get rid of it all.
> Put down a winterizer this month to help the St Aug establish a stronger root system over the colder months and you will see it come back sooner, stronger and greener in the spring. This will also help it fill in the rest of your yard faster when the warmer temps are back in full swing. just my .02


X2


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Can you post a pic of the "crabgrass"? Either way, I would pull it by hand and then fertilize. To control it next year, apply a product with "Dimension" herbicide in mid March. This is a preemergent and will stop the crabgrass before it comes up. Retreat in early May and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Image. rs


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> I think your best bet is to pull all the crab grass by hand. I know it might be a lot of work, but it really is the only sure fire way to get rid of it all.
> Put down a winterizer this month to help the St Aug establish a stronger root system over the colder months and you will see it come back sooner, stronger and greener in the spring. This will also help it fill in the rest of your yard faster when the warmer temps are back in full swing. just my .02


x2...... Get a hand held claw digger and wait for a good soaking rain fall, then start pulling as much crab gras as you can. You do not have to get it all in one day but. but just work at it over the winter. You yard will look worse before it looks better with al the dinks from pulling. Make sure you airate your yard in late winter, put your pre emergent down, and fertilize, the st augustine will do the rest.... good luck,,,,,,


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

got yo pull it by hand, works good but depending on how much crab grass you have 
to pull , it might look like a horse has been tearing up your yard, might have to add bank sand or top soil to level it out, just my 2cents


----------

